# Best way to LOSE muscle in thighs and glutes?



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi. I'm a 32 year old woman and I think I overdid it with weights in the last years. Please don't get me wrong and I'd appreciate it if you don't make jokes about me. I'm very happy with my upper body. In the lower body, especially inner thighs and glutes, I also lost fat and built muscle but for a year now I notice my pants are getting tighter and tighter. I'm also pretty low body fat most time of the year. When I flex my thighs and glutes, they feel like solid rock.

From one point of view I really like that change. But I find it getting more and more difficult to find pants which still fit. If I would do bodybuilding for a living, I would stay like I am. But I have an office job and have to wear pant suits from time to time. These clothes are definitely not tailored for strong women legs. :no:

Now I would love to keep the muscle in the upper body but shrink my thighs and glutes down to a level where I can wear most of my pants again.

Anybody has some tips on how I could achieve my "goal"?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's pretty difficult to do and I advise doing it 'deliberate'

Just avoid doing weights for you lower body and diet.

They more advanced approaches. But they are unsubstantiated and will most likely end up causing more harm than good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any chance of uploading pictures ? It's an unusual problem tbh .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

is this a serious post?? a skirt suit is just, if not more, acceptable than a pant suit, and problem solved. I also work in investment banking and wear Armani Suits to work- they enlarge the armholes, and take some of the hem thats cut from the pants to insert into the upper sleeve to allow room for my arms. The pants are recut taking in the seat, and waist, while leaving the legs... sound like a lot of work? it is!

the point is no "off the shelf" clothes fit a well trained body- my wife in the picture notices many one piece dresses (specially strapless) cant zip up owing to her back width, despite her being lean and not huge.

However, if you really are so blessed that its muscle and not fat in your thighs causing the problem, I'd suggest lowing your gear dosage a bit, and doing legs 2-3x week, high volume (12-15 reps) 5x sets per exercise. It burns cals, and since you never hit them heavy, the muscle size will reduce over time.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Just buy bigger clothes, simple !

Dont lose what you've worked hard to gain, athletic legs are srsly hot on women.


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi again.

Thanks for all the answers so far. Yes, it is a serious post. I knew some people would question the seriousness of my posting but it really is a problem for me.

I also love (no kidding!) the legs I have but I don't have all the money to buy loads of new clothing. I just don't have the finance to put my passion above the rest of my life and my job. As a result, I see no other option than to slim down the size of my thighs and glutes again.

I used to work out the legs mostly with compound exercises using heavy weights. Rep range mostly 10-15. When I started I easily fit into my size 29 jeans. This was 2-3 years ago. For about 9 months now I don't fit into this pants anymore. Same with my business clothing which mostly has elastane in it but my thighs look like tree trunks. I use to alternate calories and by that, I stay lean throughout the year. Also, I usually see my abs all the time during the year and when I flex my thighs and butt, they feel like granite.

Last week I already cut the legs workout completely. I will do a longer bout of cardio instead, maybe 90 minutes of medium intensity or a HIIT or plyometrics session which would be a bit shorter. Maybe I go on the elliptical or treadmill. Can't go for a jog because there is a lot of traffic and pollution where I live. And I don't wanna cut down on protein because this surely would make me lose muscle elsewhere as well. I'm happy with my upper body, it's just the glutes and legs which bother me.

And about athletic legs and men finding them sexy: I heard that a lot in the internet. But in real life, it rather seems to me men prefer the slim gals which look just toned while still having slim thighs and small buttocks. Something like that porn chick with a boob/nose/everything job working out on Youtube (don't remember her name). I think my thighs don't look very feminine anymore due to their size. Tbh, I find my thighs look horrible in tight jeans.

Hope you guys understand a bit.

I try to make a picture by the next weekend.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Id love to have your problem


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> Id love to have your problem


You would not say that if you were female.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not taking the p!ss at all but at least your bum is muscle  mine is fat and an even bigger problem! Lol.

I really don't know how to advise... Surely if you're going to lose muscle from one area then u have to sacrifice other areas too? Would be a shame to see all your hard work go to waste - I bet u look awesome x


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I bet u look awesome x


I lookED awesome in jeans and high heel shoes about 3 years ago. Now with these disgusting tree trunks and protruding butt I can't even wear these pants and shoes anymore. I would look like an elephant on stilts. Yeah, very awesome and most feminine.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

summerflower said:


> I lookED awesome in jeans and high heel shoes about 3 years ago. Now with these disgusting tree trunks and protruding butt I can't even wear these pants and shoes anymore. I would look like an elephant on stilts. Yeah, very awesome and most feminine.


Hello sarcasm 

Over to u lads! Lol x


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

When I started they said you gotta work out like a man and you don't need to be afraid of bulking up.

It's not true. I agree that women can't get as big as men usually can because they lack testosterone. But if they train like the big guys which I did it WILL stimulate muscle growth. I never had bicep peaks before I did curls. I never had a V shape upper body before I worked out my back. I never had abs, calluses and veins before I started to work with weights.

Same for my thighs and glutes. They have grown definitely though they did not get huge. They just got bigger while the fat around the muscle either went down a bit or stayed the same.

I learnt it the hard way. Now I need to find a fix to get rid of some size again.



ausbuilt said:


> a skirt suit is just, if not more, acceptable than a pant suit, and problem solved.


Can't do that because 1. I don't have the funds to buy all new clothing and 2. My calves got bigger too. Compared to a few years ago, I now look disturbing when I wear a skirt because of the muscular calves.



ewen said:


> Any chance of uploading pictures ? It's an unusual problem tbh .


I know it sounds unusual. I don't said my legs and butt got huge, they just got bigger and that's the problem. Actually, I would love to have a slightly muscular upper body while having the lower body to be more feminine again. I loved my bum when it was small and tight, I know men liked that, too. Now my butt is so protuding. Maybe some guys like that, especially those who are into bodybuilding. But it doesn't apply for the majority. I just want to wear my feminine clothing again and not those beer tent-sized pants I gotta wear right now.

I will try to make a pic by the weekend.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

only weak men find big strong legs on a woman a turn off as they are intimidated by the lack of their own hard work and scrawny legs , my mrs has big powerful legs and unless your at pro standard i highly doubt you cannot find trousers to fit .

matalan are cheap and provide trousers for larger women ok they might not be as flattering as you like but they will fit and you will still look smart .


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

pics or nolegs.

got a feeling this is another grotesque traps thread


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing more sexy than a thick set of legs on a woman. We'll ...a thick @rse.


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> pics or nolegs.
> 
> got a feeling this is another grotesque traps thread


I was expecting that. All I can tell you is that this is a problem for me and I'm not mucking around.



ewen said:


> matalan are cheap and provide trousers for larger women ok they might not be as flattering as you like but they will fit and you will still look smart .


I don't want to be a larger woman, I want to stay long and lean. As I stated already, I have no problem with my slightly bigger upper body but I want to wear the small pant sizes again which I used to wear in the past. Not those army tents.



Jux said:


> Nothing more sexy than a thick set of legs on a woman. We'll ...a thick @rse.


For me they are not sexy anymore. Since they are so big I wear only flat shoes most of the time. Walking in shoes with heels is much more uncomfortable with muscular legs. I would love to have my thighs not very much bigger than my calves again. Maybe calves 35 cm circumference and thighs 52 cm. Right now my thighs are 57-58 cm and my butt went from 89 cm to 100 cm. :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

summerflower said:


> I was expecting that. All I can tell you is that this is a problem for me and I'm not mucking around.
> 
> I don't want to be a larger woman, I want to stay long and lean. As I stated already, I have no problem with my slightly bigger upper body but I want to wear the small pant sizes again which I used to wear in the past.


thats fair enough however you will never fit into the same `pant` size as you were pre training its just not possible .


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats fair enough however you will never fit into the same `pant` size as you were pre training its just not possible .


Huh? And why is that so??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

summerflower said:


> Huh? And why is that so??


because your legs are lots bigger , unless you stop training them for a good 12 months even then i doubt they would decrease in size .


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

I know a champion female bodybuilder and her legs weren't too big for her clothes, even in the offseason so I've gotta see these monolithic wheels


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

Tbh, I'm not sure anymore whether weight training has given me any benefits. Maybe some with regards to health, prevention of osteporosis, more strength. Otherwise I felt men were more attracted to me when I was rather skinny, thin legs and a slim body with barely any muscle. Maybe I should just stop bodybuiding completely or reduce everything to cardio only and get normal again. I guess most of the people in this forum live in another world where having lots of muscle and low bf is the ultimate goal. Well, I can't do that for a living, I still would have to wear my clothes most time of the day and go after a job that is everything else but not bodybuilding.

The more I think about all this the more I doubt I wanna go on with this. I mean weight training. It was a nice experience, yeah. But in the end too many negative aspects came up, such with clothes, feeling less feminine, friends think I'm kinda weird because I like muscle.

Doing just cardio was good. I wasn't strong and couldn't kick **** but I felt like a woman. I miss that.

Maybe I'm gonna stop, don't know yet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

summerflower said:


> Tbh, I'm not sure anymore whether weight training has given me any benefits. Maybe some with regards to health, prevention of osteporosis, more strength. Otherwise I felt men were more attracted to me when I was rather skinny, thin legs and a slim body with barely any muscle. Maybe I should just stop bodybuiding completely or reduce everything to cardio only and get normal again. I guess most of the people in this forum live in another world where having lots of muscle and low bf is the ultimate goal. Well, I can't do that for a living, I still would have to wear my clothes most time of the day and go after a job that is everything else but not bodybuilding.
> 
> The more I think about all this the more I doubt I wanna go on with this. I mean weight training. It was a nice experience, yeah. But in the end too many negative aspects came up, such with clothes, feeling less feminine, friends think I'm kinda weird because I like muscle.
> 
> ...


why dont you upload some pictures as im very curious to see why you feel this way .

my wife is the uk`s strongest woman now she has big muscular legs and finds clothing to fit pretty easily i could understand if you were 20 stone female bodybuilder or 20 stone of fat .


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

This thread has ruined my day. Pics woman.....PICS, then drop the legwork.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hang on a minute.....is this Gymgym again???


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Oooo I love big legs, like the bird off double impact mmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Hang on a minute.....is this Gymgym again???


certainlyt seems that way , if someone was genuine they would do all they could to get help .


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> why dont you upload some pictures as im very curious to see why you feel this way .
> 
> my wife is the uk`s strongest woman now she has big muscular legs and finds clothing to fit pretty easily i could understand if you were 20 stone female bodybuilder or 20 stone of fat .


I don't want to upload any pictures right now but I can tell you, I am far from anything that would be like your wife. I am 174 cm, my weight is 71kg. This is a lot for me because I don't carry lots of bf. Also, I think your wife and I are very different beings, at least when it comes to physical appearance. I know most of the people here will hate me for this but I would love to have skinny legs again. Not as skinny as a runway model but just small thighs and a small butt which would fit in NORMAL women's clothing again. With the thighs and bum I have right now, everything feels so horribly tight. I don't want to wear these beer tents anymore because normal clothing feels so uncomfortable.



ewen said:


> certainlyt seems that way , if someone was genuine they would do all they could to get help .


Pity to hear that again. I was just looking for some advice, I'm not here to troll around. That's all I can tell you guys.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely a p**staker...put up at least one pic or clear off..its not rocketscience. 'Beertents'......I call BS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

71kg low bodyfat PICS OR NOLEGS

thats bigger than half this forum.

and you dont get to be 71kg low bf by accident as a woman lol


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Well we've done all we can to help you in this thread, you shouldn't have any trouble losing muscle mass, especially seeing as you're a woman and males can find it very easy to lose muscle mass while dieting and hormonal they are better suited to maintain their gains so you might as well get dieting and get on the cardio


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Something doesn't sound right here, is that you Robin?

Hope you can find a happy medium with your physique if genuine. I'd suggest stop training your legs and do lots and lots of fasted cardio, long runs etc.


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to everybody who gave some form of advice in this thread. To avoid any more upset, I will leave.

I was definitely not here to stalk anybody, just looking for help because I found muscular legs is not really what I wanted.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> 71kg low bodyfat PICS OR NOLEGS
> 
> *thats bigger than half this forum.*
> 
> and you dont get to be 71kg low bf by accident as a woman lol


Haahahahahahaha!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

How much can you squat?


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Having done sport for years and BB training for almost the same amount of time - my legs are more muscly than most UK girls. I find trousers over here mainly fit a slim, untrained leg. Go for a straight leg style which hangs from the bum, instead of tucking under, which will make your bum look smaller for work trousers and for casual try wide leg style - will give you more room at the top of the leg, and will balance out the leg all the way down. Worn with short or tightish top will enhance shape. Failing that try US or NZ branded trousers as they cater for a more sporty figure.

Only other option is to do high reps on legs (15 - 20 reps) to keep the tone and cuts without the bulking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

summerflower said:


> I don't want to upload any pictures right now but I can tell you, I am far from anything that would be like your wife. I am 174 cm, my weight is 71kg. This is a lot for me because I don't carry lots of bf. Also, I think your wife and I are very different beings, at least when it comes to physical appearance. I know most of the people here will hate me for this but I would love to have skinny legs again. Not as skinny as a runway model but just small thighs and a small butt which would fit in NORMAL women's clothing again. With the thighs and bum I have right now, everything feels so horribly tight. I don't want to wear these beer tents anymore because normal clothing feels so uncomfortable.
> 
> Pity to hear that again. I was just looking for some advice, I'm not here to troll around. That's all I can tell you guys.


your 5foot7 and 71kg now unless your torso is 5 foot long and skinny there is no way your legs are too big for normal clothing .

people will try to help .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> why dont you upload some pictures as im very curious to see why you feel this way .
> 
> my wife is the uk`s strongest woman now she has big muscular legs and finds clothing to fit pretty easily .


exactly....



summerflower said:


> I don't want to upload any pictures right now but I can tell you, I am far from anything that would be like your wife. I am 174 cm, my weight is 71kg. This is a lot for me because I don't carry lots of bf.


well my wife is your height (woman in my avi); when she bulked up on deca she went from 63kg to 71kg over 8weeks, and was squatting her bodyweight as working sets... somehow, she still manages to wear 27 jeans (and you're 29?) now shes dieted back down to a pretty firm 65kg having been on 100mg/primbolan depot and 20g of winny 3xday (i.e 60mg winny/day total)...

My point? she has muscluar legs and ass.. and finds clothes very easily (and looks great in them); her only problem is back width- the lats make strapless dress a hard fit as they dont stretch, and even some stretch dresses dont fit. The reason is plenty of women are thigh/ass heavy (even if fat) very few have lats...

My 2nd point is... to be low BF and as muscluar as you describe... my solution is simple- get off the AAS  no girl at your height is a muscluar 71kg with low BF naturally..


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I am 5.6" and 65kg, with a small frame - I am quite muscly for my size without assistance - but admitedly have trained since I was 18 and did lots of sport as a teen. I think if you are 5.7" with with a medium or broad frame, you could be 71kg with low BF, if you had trained over a period - without assistance. It also might just be that you hold your muscle size in your bum thighs; whilst others hold their size/muscle more proportionately all over.

The reality is you will have to determine what styles/clothing brands suit your figure and stick to them. If you go for high street, they are likely to be slim fit in the bum and top of the leg. A 29 suits me in the hip/waist but can be too tight at leg top. You will have to look around.


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Just another thought - if you are 1.74 that is 5.8 and a half - every extra foot can easity equate to 2kg bodyweight without looking any different than someone shorter - I risk Ausbuilt's wrath (it's the kiwi's against the Aussie's) - i think you could be 71kg, low BF without assistance!


----------



## summerflower (Jul 2, 2012)

First, thanks to the responders who tried to give more recommendations.

Second, as I said, I do NOT look like a bodybuilder. I am NOT huge. But compared to a few years ago when I weighed 59 kg at 174 cm the weight today (71 kg) is a lot for me. It is still OK because I am naturally lean and I can a lot without gaining fat too fast. Everybody who does bodybuilding would notice on first glance that I work with weights.

Now I didn't work out for 4 days now. Today would be the day I would work out legs and abs. I changed to a full body routine where I only involve the upper body in weight training. I will do more cardio, maybe after weights for 30-60 min.

In my eyes, small thighs and a small butt look sexier. Yeah, men always tell me in the internet they like firm trained glutes und strong legs. Why then for my whole life I notice men drooling over the skinny gals?

I want to be attractive again. I felt a lot sexier with smaller legs. From the lateral view my legs still look ok but from the front they're so ugly. Inner thighs touch, this wasn't the case when I started. It feels so uncomfortable having the inner thighs rub all the time. (Maybe I should consider lipo?)

Maybe I lose muscle everywhere but I could live with that. Being skinny wasn't so bad at all, too. I just want to be sexy again.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stick some pics up, I'm sure your ego will be massaged thoroughly by the plethora of guys on here.

It sounds like your self-esteem has dropped rather than a serious problem with your physique.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm slightly shorter than you and lighter too. I don't look like a bodybuilder and haven't been training very long and because of my own shape and size, I know that genetics/training styles etc mean that you can hold muscle/fat in odd ways.

Your legs will probably never return to their pre-training size, unless you were suffering muscle atrophy due to disease or starvation. The best you can do is stop training them. Reassess in 3-6 months but, seriously, it will take that long.

I never train calves and after 6 months, still dieting and with no training, they've lost an inch (now 16").

If you're not happy with your size, then return to cardio. On weights, use very light ones and aim for 20 reps a set, just to keep a 'tone', if you want to.

The thing with training is you do it for yourself to feel good. If you're not, then don't - Simples


----------



## techzec (Dec 30, 2012)

I can testify that what dutch_scott wrote is correct.

I did a low fat, low protein diet trying to remove fat and was aware I might lose some muscle. I didn't realize that by walking 6 miles a few times during this diet that I'd lose noticeable muscle in my glutes but I did.

I'm now having to workout extra to get them back. Heavy, low rep exercises such as squats, deadlifts, machine kickbacks and eating protein like crazy.

The only upside is it showed how much I needed to concentrate on my legs in workouts. I'd always neglected them.

If anyone has any other exercise recommendations for rebuilding the glutes, I'd appreciate it. I'm also walking and cycling as little as possible to allow the legs to rebuild.



dutch_scott said:


> Simply overtrain them
> 
> Stepper daily
> 
> ...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

summerflower said:


> You would not say that if you were female.


Im female and id love it 

Absolutely love massive muscular legs on a women but then I don't care how the world sees me. I definitely don't train to please the masses and feel a bit sorry for anyone who would put so much effort into trying to get rid of the work they put in.

Be different, be interesting and ultimately be yourself.


----------

